# LFTS 10/3/19



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

With Betsy getting new skins in shop, called a Uber driver half hour before daylight, moron did not show up til half hour after daylight. Said heck with it sent home. Really wanted to hunt this morning.


----------



## Crappietime (Jan 1, 2014)

About 5 hours and I'll be heading out. Come on clock... Start ticking already!!!!


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

jiggin is livin said:


> Tonight is gonna be my first hunt of the year. So excited I can hardly wait. Just trying to stay busy at work to pass the time. Then I come here on lunch and now I'm pumped again.
> 
> Got everything ready to go after work.
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


You going to that public land that you scouted?


----------



## buktruk (Jan 15, 2004)

One small deer this morning. Cold and rainy.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Jimbos said:


> You going to that public land that you scouted?


I'm not 100% sure yet. I have my favorite spot that I really want to get out to. But I only do it if the wind is perfect. I'm hoping to get there because it's best the first week or two of season it seems. 

Otherwise, yes, that's my next area on the list to check out. I do really want to see what's going on back there too. 

Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## rdlm (Feb 10, 2018)

> Uber driver.


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> You'll be out of stands by saturday at this rate.





sniper said:


> Lol. I don’t know how Joe does it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Should we start a "successful sighting" thread for Joe? LOL.


----------



## 12Point (Mar 18, 2008)

sniper said:


> Lol. I don’t know how Joe does it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


I don't either. I honestly would probably quit hunting if I only saw 1 deer every 5 sits. I don't have that much patience. Hope it turns around for you Joe.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

sniper said:


> Lol. I don’t know how Joe does it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Time and patience factor quite a bit.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

I get what Joe is doing. It helps that he's hunting some of the most beautiful area in the state. 

I grew up hunting the HNF. It gets in your blood. It just feels right. Plus, there are nice deer, but you better know how to hunt. The reward is sweeter, IMO. 

Don't flame me here, but to me, hunting southern AG fields just doesn't have the same challenge.

I'm sure it's just a matter of what we are used to. 

Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

It’s more of a challenge without a doubt up there. You have it appreciate the woods for more than just a spot to shoot deer otherwise it wouldn’t be worth your time.


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

jiggin is livin said:


> Don't flame me here, but to me, hunting southern AG fields just doesn't have the same challenge.
> 
> I'm sure it's just a matter of what we are used to.


No flames needed, lol. There is no challenge to seeing deer in high density areas. That's the reason for raising the personal bar. You can make it just as challenging as you want. JMO.


----------



## Brian Berg (Jun 22, 2013)

Be aware, the wind is supposed to do a 270 degree swing today. Starting from the south right now, to the WNW. Find a stand that is forgiving wind-wise, or plan on moving.


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)




----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

sniper said:


> Lol. I don’t know how Joe does it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Joe’s mindset is something I greatly admire. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

I’m in!! GeneseeCo. First sit of the year. Still a little warm


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

Back at it again.
It's drippy but at least it's keeping the neighbors at bay.
This is actually a pretty deep valley with a island riding up just below me.


----------



## FullQuiver (May 2, 2006)

Got er done this morning forgot the phone back at the truck we just got him back to the truck. Pics to come.. Sorry not really LFTS.. Hope you all will forgive me..


----------



## Brian Berg (Jun 22, 2013)

Just climbed in the tree. Breezy SW wind and kicked one up walking out. Edit: sun is staring to peek out.


----------



## jonnyb (Oct 29, 2013)

I'm in the stand Newaygo co. I have been so excited for this sit!! All I hope for is a deer sighting


----------



## Aaronjeep2 (Nov 18, 2016)

Rain stoped sun is shining work needs to end so I can get out.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

The sun popped out, my clothes are dry and I'm heading back out. Should be good afternoon.


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

FullQuiver said:


> Got er done this morning forgot the phone back at the truck we just got him back to the truck. Pics to come.. Sorry not really LFTS.. Hope you all will forgive me..


Forgiveness will be decided upon after the pictures....

Haha, jk, congratulations! That's awesome!


----------



## ArrowFlinger (Sep 18, 2000)

Been on stand for a little over an hour. Just squirrels and heard a turkey

Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

Martian said:


> rain, and a funeral this afternoon, but tomorrow is mine. for you guys who have been out, what time are you all able to see anything?


I really hope tomorrow is not your funeral. That really puts the pressure on you to get it done.


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

Grandriverrat said:


> I really hope tomorrow is not your funeral. That really puts the pressure on you to get it done.


i heard this one, where a guy has told hi wife he wanted to be cremated, and she made him an appointment for Tuesday


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

I shot this morning!
<----<<<


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Joe Archer said:


> I shot this morning!
> <----<<<


Hit the dang leaf I was aiming at! Got down a bit before 11 and wouldn't you know it... spooked a couple out of the acorns as I walked by! 
<----<


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Up in my next tree stand since 3.45. Furthest from the road. Spot I saw an 8 last year, and took a six. Long arse drag.
<----<<<


----------



## Zkovach1175 (Mar 29, 2017)

Jimbos said:


> Back at it again.
> It's drippy but at least it's keeping the neighbors at bay.
> This is actually a pretty deep valley with a island riding up just below me.
> View attachment 438561


Looks like your in an x wing from Star Wars


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

First sit of the year. I'm whole again.


----------



## Jack77 (Feb 3, 2011)

Had to cross my creek to get to my stand, usually no problem but with all the rain it made for some soggy socks. Guess it was a little deeper than my swampers. Whoops. Good thing it isn’t cold out.


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Let bow season #46 begin! Starting things off on a pop up I put out about 6 weeks ago. Mostly an observation stand to try and get a feel for what’s going on. One thing I find most interesting is how it takes a few sits to get my internal clock slowed down to the pace of the woods.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Wanted to be out a while ago now. Got home and everything loaded in the truck. About a mile down the road and Purtnear joined the sharted thread. Had to turn around and pray I made it home. Couldn't be outdone by Dedgoose so I headed back out to try again. 

Homemade perogies cooked in bacon grease were a bad idea for lunch. 

Now I gotta not create a scent cloud and we might be good. We shall see!

Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

jiggin is livin said:


> Wanted to be out a while ago now. Got home and everything loaded in the truck. About a mile down the road and Purtnear joined the sharted thread. Had to turn around and pray I made it home. Couldn't be outdone by Dedgoose so I headed back out to try again.
> 
> Homemade perogies cooked in bacon grease were a bad idea for lunch.
> 
> ...


Have you tried "depends"? A dozen of those and a plastic bag could keep you in the stand for days...

Some people here say you're full of **** and now you've admitted it!

Hope everything comes out OK!


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

jiggin is livin said:


> Wanted to be out a while ago now. Got home and everything loaded in the truck. About a mile down the road and Purtnear joined the sharted thread. Had to turn around and pray I made it home. Couldn't be outdone by Dedgoose so I headed back out to try again.
> 
> Homemade perogies cooked in bacon grease were a bad idea for lunch.
> 
> ...


Hope they were loaded with kraut.


----------



## buckrat (Dec 5, 2010)

First hunt NE Ingham County. Doe and pair of fawns about 12 mins in, at14 yards. I hope it's one of those nights!!!


----------



## FullQuiver (May 2, 2006)

View attachment 438575


Not a Whitetail but awesome time and thanks to my boys.. BTW 4x4 aged at 3 1/2..

345 yrd shot. The old 270 did just fine..


----------



## Wandering arrows (Dec 20, 2009)

Back out in Ottawa, just me and the boys in the cabin blind trying to get Easton on one for the night .


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Tad bit breezy up here, tree is rocking and rolling. Think the thermocell can stay in my pack


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

Joe Archer said:


> Up in my next tree stand since 3.45. Furthest from the road. Spot I saw an 8 last year, and took a six. Long arse drag.
> <----<<<


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Group of about 10 doe and fawns just crossed 45 yds in front then back across at 20. Spooked by something. A couple presented beautiful shots, but fields too muddy and I don't feel like dragging tonight.


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

jonnyb said:


> I'm in the stand Newaygo co. I have been so excited for this sit!! All I hope for is a deer sighting


Ha, I'll be happy if I see anything other than the cats that followed me out from the house!

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Craves said:


> View attachment 438603


Or using climbing sticks.


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

Rain stopped & it is
View attachment 438609
really quite nice!


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

What a wonderful device. Fighting off mosquitos the size of hummingbirds

View attachment 438613


----------



## Crappietime (Jan 1, 2014)

Gotta get my stand senses back in tune... Every acorn that falls behind me sounds like a booner!


----------



## michiganreaper (Sep 23, 2008)

First sit for the year for me. Out in NELP. Nothing so far, but it's pretty windy


----------



## Wandering arrows (Dec 20, 2009)

So far one woodchuck dead and he let a little 5 go


----------



## Bowhunt (Jul 27, 2010)

Something special about seeing the first set of antlers each season.


----------



## Brian Berg (Jun 22, 2013)

Bonus! I just found turkeys roosting about 75 yards from me.


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

Joe Archer said:


> I shot this morning!
> <----<<<


Almost afraid to ask Joe but, enquirer minds want to know. Shot what?


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

I just seen a guy sneaking through the woods. Oh it's just joe!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

jiggin is livin said:


> Just had a black squirrel come around the tree and run across my boot. Thank God I didn't scream like a girl. IDK who was more surprised, me or him. The fear in his little beadie eyes was comical though.
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Did u **** your pants again..lol


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Just had two small bucks at 15 yards for a while. If the big one dies that he is in big trouble. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Small buck 60 out front. Hoping maybe still some bigger bucks around in a bachelor group.


----------



## ArrowFlinger (Sep 18, 2000)

Shot fired. Saw the pass through with the lighted nock The pair ran off and did not hear a crash. 3 minutes later I have 3 more sniffing the scene. Gonna be dark before I get down and investigate. May be in for a long night or a morning track

Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

Just an incredible night to be out...saw a buck a little ways off, but he didn't come close...it really didn't matter. 

Really just enjoyed being out there!


----------



## wolvron (Apr 17, 2008)

What an amazing night. I was covered up in deer for the last hour. 2 bucks, and I lost count of how many does. Gave a decent 8 a free pass. I hope tomorrow night is at least half as good as tonight.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

@#$٪^^*!


----------

